
I built an AI web app able to design simple graphics as well as a human being - thomasthelliez
Hello,<p>I worked on an AI as a side project for the last 12 months with the objective to mimic the behavior of Human when designing simple graphics with text and images. I am launching it on ProductHunt today. Would love to get feedback and UpVotes from you guys if you like the project. :)<p>Of course, the performance of the machine learning model is not yet 100% as effective as a &quot;Human&quot; would but the algorithm will improve itself over time. Try it by yourself, it is 100% free and open to use.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;ai-designer<p>Few Upvotes to boost the launch would be fantastic!!<p>Don&#x27;t hesitate to get in touch if you have any questions regarding the approach and Data modeling.<p>Thomas
======
bobblywobbles
Incredibly impressive, I love to see projects like this but have no idea how
one would start building AI for things like this.

Everytime I hear about data modeling my brain glosses over. The math is too
abstract and doesn't click for me how that works.

~~~
thomasthelliez
Hey, yes, it requires a lot of mathematics. But the results are really
exciting and encouraging. We took a lot of pleasure in creating it. Glad you
like it!

~~~
bobblywobbles
So what is your approach in starting this project, how did you begin? What are
high-level building blocks to building a project such as this?

